# Clear Protective Cover



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

Just had the VentureShield installed the hood, fenders, mirrors, headlights, foglights, handle 'cups' and the door edges.

Just before I had it installed, I washed, clay-barred the surfaces. I discovered a gouge exactly in the middle of the leading edge of the hood where the latch is located. The gouge was almost down to the bare metal - and oddly a corresponding gouge was on the plastic trim of the grill housing

Although I would like to believe that it was an amazingly accurate road rock, it almost looks like someone was trying to pry the hood.

Since it was on the leading edge, it didn't delay the installation. Next stop our BMW authorized collision repair shop and local BMWCCA sponsor and bimmer owner. 

I spent the entire time with the installer - who provided a great deal of background information - and proper care and treatment of the material from his experiences.

Looks very nice. Water beads up just like the real deal. 

Decided I needed it done before we head out to Bimmerfest 2010. 

It is expensive - but then so is a new paint job. A little piece of mind. And easier bug splat clean up.

He used a computer based template that generated a relatively perfect set of pieces to cover the surfaces. The plastic headlight covers were already beginning to feel a little rough from being sandblasted.

And this is related to diesel because....


...the torque is so forceful, the bugs penetrate the clear coat deeper than on most other vehicles.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

RoBMWED said:


> And this is related to diesel because....
> 
> ...the torque is so forceful, the bugs penetrate the clear coat deeper than on most other vehicles.


That's great!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

RoBMWED said:


> Just had the VentureShield installed the hood, fenders, mirrors, headlights, foglights, handle 'cups' and the door edges.
> 
> Just before I had it installed, I washed, clay-barred the surfaces. I discovered a gouge exactly in the middle of the leading edge of the hood where the latch is located. The gouge was almost down to the bare metal - and oddly a corresponding gouge was on the plastic trim of the grill housing
> 
> ...


Rob, what is that clear coat running? Can it be added on a car 6 months old, if no major scratches or dings?


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Cost - prior surface condition*



Flyingman said:


> Rob, what is that clear coat running? Can it be added on a car 6 months old, if no major scratches or dings?


Good questions.

The prior surface condition was an issue for me. I have 9,000 miles and nine months, including autobahn and cross-country driving experience - and I figured that I had been pretty lucky. No significant damage. So we spent the money.

My surface prep was followed up by the installer doing a surface prep. I provided a smooth, swirl-less surface. He provided a clean, wax-free, road- atmospheric-coating-free surface.

As far as price is concerned, it probably varies from business to business, just as the quality of installation varies also. Low price equals (?) low quality.

My installer took close to seven hours to do my installation - no breaks - and no goofing off. Like I wrote - I was there the entire time watching the process. Very, very meticulous. He was constantly checking quality and didn't stop until he was completely satisfied with the results.

3M bought VentureShield - probably to eliminate the competition. Those were the only two companies out there that I was familiar with. They seem to be the most widely used adhesive coated covering. The material is expensive. The hood covering was made from a non-template piece about 6' x 58" - with a lot of excess to allow for adjustments, repositioning and trimming as needed.

It actually reduced the 'orange peel' enough for a smoother, more reflective surface.

I also used Griot's Best of Show wax to protect it from the bugs, etc.

I guess that I won't be able to compete in Concours d'Elegance from now on, though.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK Rob,

I just got a quote from a local Tintworld rep. They represent Ventureguard. He quoted me $599.00 for the clear bra, which includes backs of the mirrors. Said the car needs to be with them a full day and to please have the front end cleaned up prior, but they would dress it up prior to application anyway.

I'm very interested.

Will it cloud or yellow with time? Does it matter what color your car is, or if it is metallic coat or not?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I go back and forth on the idea of one of these. I have seen some people post up horror stories about them and others who have had them for many years without issue. I'd like at the very least to have one on the top of the back bumper where I pull things in/out of the trunk. I like the idea of the cups where the door handles are, honestly never thought of that before nor seen it done.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

RoBMWED said:


> Just had the VentureShield installed the hood, fenders, mirrors, headlights, foglights, handle 'cups' and the door edges.
> 
> Just before I had it installed, I washed, clay-barred the surfaces. I discovered a gouge exactly in the middle of the leading edge of the hood where the latch is located. The gouge was almost down to the bare metal - and oddly a corresponding gouge was on the plastic trim of the grill housing
> 
> ...


More than likely that gouge is from a mechanic leaving a tool in there when the lid was closed.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*I heard the same stories...*



Snipe656 said:


> I go back and forth on the idea of one of these. I have seen some people post up horror stories about them and others who have had them for many years without issue. I'd like at the very least to have one on the top of the back bumper where I pull things in/out of the trunk. I like the idea of the cups where the door handles are, honestly never thought of that before nor seen it done.


Snipe656,

You're right. I think it has a lot to do with the guy that does the work. My installer was impeccably meticulous. I watched the entire six+ hours process (good to be retired). He treated my car like it was his own. He told me after he finished that he thought it was best job that he had ever done. And from watching him, I am convinced that he certainly tried to make it perfect.

Of course, he was working on a 335d, so it was naturally perfect to start with (with due respect to those frustrations of other 335d owners) !


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*I would hope so..*



Flyingman said:


> More than likely that gouge is from a mechanic leaving a tool in there when the lid was closed.


...but unfortunately, I have not had any mechanics work on it without my presence and I am only slightly ashamed to say that I have repeatedly fondled just about every surface on this car prior to discovering that peculiar flaw. And that is the exact point that I look at when I am opening the hood latch to check the engine - so I would have seen/felt it earlier.

And I frequently open the hood to admire that magnificently, awesome Diesel engine.

I choose to believe, that it was a bizarrely accurate rock. Why would anyone intentionally harm a 335d ?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have heard that if you don't clean the car regularly that people run into issues. That part has not bothered me since I keep mine clean.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*True - the bug juice still affects the clear covering*

You are right. Still needs constant care - but it helps to minimize sand, smaller debris from directly damaging the paint.

You can wax it, but you shouldn't use the orbital polisher since it is not a hard as the clear coat... ...susceptible to swirls also, and more likely. For the amount of area that would need to be hand-waxed, it shouldn't be a great burden.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Waxed the Protective Covering*

Yesterday, I used Griot's Best of Show Wax on the entire car - and included the hood, fenders, etc covered by the VentureShield.

Looks nice - and prior to waxing, the covering was still beading water better than a few areas of the car.

Noticed a small ding in the bumper area - so the covering took the brunt of that one.

We have put about 500 miles on since we installed the covering - mostly freeway - and two lane, high-speed surfaces with logging trucks and dumptrucks (apparently our 335d likes to hang out with other Diesels).


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Rob

Your post was great help. When I drove to NY over weekend (600miles total) I found some minuscule dings on bumper and since then I was thinking how to protect my bumper when I go for cross country drives. Getting it done on Tuesday from Tint King in Billerica, MA : 35% geo shield tints and paint protection(3M) on front bumper, headlights, fog lights, fenders, partial hood and rear bumper near trunk. Total suggested price $900. It seems its worth for miles I will put on it this summer.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Out of curiosity did any of you folks look into actual bras for these cars?


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm picking up a new d tomorrow (my second) and I will definitely get this done in the first couple weeks.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Rather go bra-less...*



Snipe656 said:


> Out of curiosity did any of you folks look into actual bras for these cars?


Snipe656.

I needed to cover headlights, door handle cups, mirrors, fenders, etc. And I really enjoy the exposed paint. If I could find a buckskin color bra, I might consider it.

It rains so much up here, I am not certain how long a bra would hold up. I don't see very many on other cars up here.

Besides timber, we have extensive gravel farms up here. And we drove through an apparent garden a couple of days ago. We took three strikes in a one mile stretch of interstate - We distinctly heard the hits, but I could not locate any damage.

We are headed to Bimmerfest next week = and I wanted the maximum coverage for US101 and the Coastal Highway.

It's probably a good idea for others, but it didn't suit my needs.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*The sooner the better...*



lalitkanteti said:


> Thanks Rob
> 
> Your post was great help. When I drove to NY over weekend (600miles total) I found some minuscule dings on bumper and since then I was thinking how to protect my bumper when I go for cross country drives. Getting it done on Tuesday from Tint King in Billerica, MA : 35% geo shield tints and paint protection(3M) on front bumper, headlights, fog lights, fenders, partial hood and rear bumper near trunk. Total suggested price $900. It seems its worth for miles I will put on it this summer.


If I had been familiar with the product sooner, I would have installed as soon as I got the car. Unfortunately (heh,heh!), we on the autobahn for the first couple of thousand miles, so I assumed that it would be too late.

I realize now, the sooner the better and better late, than never.

I had noticed knicks from 60-70 mph sandblasting - but now they aren't penetrating the clearcoat.

I hope that you enjoy the ease of mind, knowing that you have reduced the potential damage.

Cheers!


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Congratulations, Tuce !*



Tuce said:


> I'm picking up a new d tomorrow (my second) and I will definitely get this done in the first couple weeks.


I just got ours back from our first maintenance at the dealer. I got a 328i loaner - and while it was nice to have a bimmer, it just wasn't the same.

I envy your first initiation into the BMW D world. Enjoy every minute. It's like no other experience that I have ever had, including dive training, solo flight, etc. Every day it is just plain JOY to drive.

Just like the commercial !

BMW really did a great job with this design and application.

Cheers !


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I might shop around on bras. My wife is not hip on the clear idea for the front end.


----------



## Dennis328i (Apr 5, 2007)

Snipe656 said:


> I might shop around on bras. My wife is not hip on the clear idea for the front end.


I did full fender, full hood, bumper, head and fog lights on mine. If you have a dark color don't do the the 24" or bikini cut on the hood as the line will show.

My installer used Ventureshield as well. He recommend using a polymer based wax on it. I use Optimum wax and detailing products.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I meant shop around on actual bras not the clear ones.


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

RoBMWED said:


> I just got ours back from our first maintenance at the dealer. I got a 328i loaner - and while it was nice to have a bimmer, it just wasn't the same.
> 
> I envy your first initiation into the BMW D world. Enjoy every minute. It's like no other experience that I have ever had, including dive training, solo flight, etc. Every day it is just plain JOY to drive.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Actually, I have already been initiated into the 'd' world. I just traded in my stripper '09 for a loaded '10. I noticed a few slight differences in the driving experience: The steering feels a little more boosted, possibly resulting in a bit less "feel" from the road as a result. The non-sport steering wheel is also slightly thicker, with a more padding. The ride feels slightly cushier, with less crashing over bumps, manhole covers, etc. This could be due to the brand new tires (which are the same Conti RFTs on 17's). The engine sound is noticeably more audible due to less noise insulation, which I don't mind at all. My mileage has also been better (28mpg versus my usual 23-24 for the same route), but this is just one trip so the sample is too small to be informative. The self-dimming interior rear-view mirror is larger so it may make the rear window seem smaller; the exterior mirrors are slightly smaller due to the auto-dimming function. Of course, all of this could just be my imagination! Regardless, I'm enjoying my second d even more than my first one (which was already a lot!).


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

Dennis328i said:


> I did full fender, full hood, bumper, head and fog lights on mine. *If you have a dark color don't do the the 24" or bikini cut on the hood as the line will show. *
> 
> My installer used Ventureshield as well. He recommend using a polymer based wax on it. I use Optimum wax and detailing products.


I have dark color and I didnt think about this aspect. This means I will have to get full fenders and full hood. uff more $$$. How much did you spend for yours 
From how far do you think its visible? I looked at Blue metallic and it was visible from 12 feet. Havent got a chance to look on darker ones.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hah, sounds like just a little more and you could have the entire car covered in plastic. 

I do have some small pieces of this on my white truck and it is rather noticeable even on that color b


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Flyingman, Late with my response to your question*



Flyingman said:


> OK Rob,
> 
> I just got a quote from a local Tintworld rep. They represent Ventureguard. He quoted me $599.00 for the clear bra, which includes backs of the mirrors. Said the car needs to be with them a full day and to please have the front end cleaned up prior, but they would dress it up prior to application anyway.
> 
> ...


Perhaps it will yellow - but by that time, it will have served its original purpose of protecting your paint.

My understanding is Red, White and Black are the three car paint colors that oxidize the most from UV.

As far as metallic is concerned, I don't believe that that is a factor. My Platinum Bronze looks silver in some lights - because it has so much metallic in it. But the paint still reacts to the light as if the covering isn't there.

I hope that helps.

I would post pics - but there is hardly anything to see. Since we covered the entire front end - no one notices that it is covered with anything at all. Maybe some closeups around the edge - they are barely visible. My installer was incredible. I gave one of his cards to my SA this morning. So he must have been impressed.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

Finally got it done. Tint King really did a good job. My bumper had all kinds of dirt from 8500 miles. They cleaned it well before doing the job. They took about 7hrs . I went with 24" hood and half fender. Full one would cost more so passed on it. I am glad its invisible from a distance. Will post some pics once Sun is out.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Great ! Wow Seven hours !*

Looking forward to seeing the pics. I should probably take some before we head out on the highway to Bimmerfest.


----------

